# painting snow windsocks



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

i just got 250 northwind snow socks. i just sarted trying to paint black on the back end of the docoys. My problem is that when the paint dried i could rub off most of the paint. i was using krylon ultra flat spray paint. is their a certain product that works better or any other suggestion anyone has.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I used flat black Krylon and it worked great.....maybe it is too cold or something like that?


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

Used the same paint, and had no problems.... :huh:


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

i painted them yesterday in my garage it was about 40 degres, i bet it was maybe to cold. ill have to try it on a warmer day


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Make sure U also SHAKE the hell out of the cans before you use them.


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

I had the same problem with the krylon flat black.I used the the cheap wallmart flat black and worked great.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I found the same thing if you spray it too close to the sock. Just mist it on in layers. Also 40 degrees is a little on the cool side. I like to crank the heat up. Also are you using the Krylon Flat Black or the Krylon Camo Flat Black. Not sure if there is a difference besides the can it comes in but to me the regular Krylon flat black seems to go on better to me.


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

PorkChop said:


> I found the same thing if you spray it too close to the sock. Just mist it on in layers. .


EXACTLY if you are too close it will crack and flake off........go slow, and "layer" it..!


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

I painted mine in 20 degree weather and it hasnt came off a bit..


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

Buy a big *** black marker and do it in front of the TV. Won't come off and you can make each one look a little different. Get a good buzz too.


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

its all about the sharpie magnum


----------



## mnducks (Jan 13, 2006)

I had the same problem w/krylon! I used Rust Oleum flat protective enamal in flat black and had no problems. You can get it at walmart or farm and fleet type store or menards. Cost a little more but it holds great. Good luck


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I have never had a problem with Krylon after painting 1000's of the damn things.


----------



## smokestak (Feb 10, 2006)

I like the rust-o-leum best but I got 2 cases free off the job.Ive tried both but still prefer rustoleum,it almost looks like flocking.. the marks are more durable tho they just take more time. I made several stencils from cardboard for outlines then fill in large areas and add extra touches to make each one unique...You can run the marker through several wash loads and it stays theb same.


----------

